# Making a music list for inspiration



## Callia (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello music lovers,
I am trying to find some songs for inspiration,
I love classical trumpet concertos but I don't know many.
If you have any songs that would fit a aspiring trumpeteer find inspirations then please post them 
Thanks in advance.


----------

